# Cost per square foot now?



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Anyone have a guestimate on cost per square foot to build a house now?


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 4, 2004)

2yrs ago went I build it was approx $125.00. You can call your local lumber yard and they should be able to give you a good number..

Have Fun....


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Lots of changes in the last few years. Buddy of mine works in the building industry selling material. He said the price of lumber has dropped big time. Lots of empty homes sitting so this drives the demand down for new builds. If someone wants to build its a good time based on price over the last few years.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

This economy has alot to do with the housing prices as well as when you plan to build. Some construction materials have decreased while others have increased, such as anything made from oil for example. Fuel prices have also impacted the costs of a new home from delivery charges to builder vehicle mileage. As Hawkman stated, the range per foot costs starts around 125 to 140 a foot. It all depends on the home design itself and the materials used to "finish" the home such as oak trim, high end materials, top of the line cabinetry and counter tops, etc. Many, many factors to be aware of.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

On commodities such as lumber, freight is at least 1/3 the cost of the material. Now with diesel being so high, and all the logging and freight being dependant upon diesels, prices are going to JUMP.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

That was one of my thoughts Esox.

Kingfish eluded to what I was thinking also as far as a depressed market.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Some scary times right now. I have a decision to make on the housing front myself. We got rid of our house 2 years ago. Found a house perfect for us and it had been sitting for a year. At the time my job was real iffy so we offered a lease with option to buy. Might have been one of my luckiest choices I have made in the last few years. The housing market tanked and this house we were going to buy lost another $15,000-$25,000 in value. On top of that the finished basement sprung a leak in Jan, house is only 8 years old. It either has a crushed tile or a disconnect and the foundation needs to be dug up. I have to run a shop vac almost 24hrs a day. So we told the owners we would not exercise the lease option to buy. So what do they do, jack the rent way up and put the house back on the market. If they would have thought it out they could put it back on the market and left everything else alone. What they owe on it, will hurt them. It sat for almost a 1.5 years before the housing crisis took a big hit. Now we will be gone and they will have to make the payment on a empty house. I told the wife we could of helped them by staying here and making the payment while they tried to sell it. 

We have the chance to lease with option, on 2 newer homes for a lot less money. Its a good time if you are a buyer. I am not sure if buying right now is the right decision? They perdict there is still a large decline in value coming.


----------



## Nascar31Fan (Jan 4, 2005)

If its just simple math, cost of house divided by sq. ft, then I paid about $106 per sq. ft. for a new house in December.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Nascar31Fan said:


> If its just simple math, cost of house divided by sq. ft, then I paid about $106 per sq. ft. for a new house in December.


You built for that?


----------



## Nascar31Fan (Jan 4, 2005)

God, no!:lol:
I can hardly build a fire!!

Guess I wasn't sure if you were looking to do yourself or just average cost per sq. ft . on any new build. Sorry about that.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I was looking what the average cost for a new build is and yes the math is that simple. Sounds like you did good.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

$136 per sq. ft here. Finished being built June 2007.

This was through a builder...I am good at hunting deer, bad at hammering nails.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

I did a couple last year that were both under 120 per SF (hard wood, 2x6 walls, energy heel trusses, granite counter tops, heated tile floors and some other nice features). Those were just average homes. If you get into some really fancy stuff, it will probably start at around $155 per SF and can easily go to $200 or more per SF. Like someone already mentioned, it will all depend on what types of finishes and features you put into the house.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm a pretty low frills kinds guy, thanks for the input guys.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I would say that the $120/ft range is about right. But it will depend on how difficult a house you are planning to build. Just remember, the straighter the walls the cheaper to build. In other words, if you don't have many different angles, and fancy stuff like that, you can hold the price down. Now though, is probably as good a time as any to build.


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

just an a idea, but if you want to save $ look into a foreclosed house new to 5 years old. More and more good quality good condition foreclosures on the market. There are also builder spec homes out there that are great.

The potential savings are huge. Where else can u get a new build for well below cost?

go into a real estate office. Ask for all listings of bank owned properties that are less than five years old. Realtors are so bored right now they would love to help you. 

I would love to be house hunting right now.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Good idea TC. We're gonna explore all our options cause with a market like we have, there's a very good oportunity to make some cabage. One thought was to build on the 5 acres we have and I was curious how depressed the lumber market was.


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Sorry to jump in here with another concept but I see finished prices. What would it be per SF for just a water tight shell? Vinyl sided, asphalt shingles.


----------



## Nascar31Fan (Jan 4, 2005)

Just saw that the vacant house acroos the street from me is listed at $132k. Probably $200-210k 3 years ago brand new. Sheesh! So much for my great deal!


----------

